# Breitling Top Time



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi I am thinking of purchasing a Breitling Top Time from the 70's I think..It has a silver face and is SS.

Its a runner but needs a service and a small bit of TLC..I think it is going to cost around Â£300..

Any advice on this price .... Is it fair???

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

seams quite cheap to me mate I have seen them double that and more for nice ones


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

hlovett said:


> Hi I am thinking of purchasing a Breitling Top Time from the 70's I think..It has a silver face and is SS.
> 
> Its a runner but needs a service and a small bit of TLC..I think it is going to cost around Â£300..
> 
> ...


there are lots of top time designs, and only a few with any real value. some are quite poor in case quality aswell.

id certainly not be paying anymore than Â£300 even if it were a good example.

good luck hope you make the right decision


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> hlovett said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am thinking of purchasing a Breitling Top Time from the 70's I think..It has a silver face and is SS.
> ...


totaly disagree with these comments,most top times on the bay go for much more than you are stating 99% make more than Â£500 some over Â£1000 so where are you getting your figures? are you in the industry? can you provide proof of your figures?

Whilst there are loads of rough ones about there are also some really nice ones try searching and you come up with a few.

just to prove my point here are a few that I searched for

170301282938 no strap already Â£350

330266397565 Â£1050 bin

400013038303 Â£939 bin

220306694549 Â£3000

so where are you getting your facts from mate? in fact show me any top times for Â£300 and I will pay you Â£100 commision for every one you get me working.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

sonyman said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > hlovett said:
> ...


like i said, there are lots of shapes and dial changes in the breitling top time range, most collectors avoid them as there garbage. if you want a breitling of that era go for the navitimer , its more interesting and desirable. avoid the square top times, their the kiss of death.

if you want a chrono of that era then look at the enicar its beautiful and gaining cult status every day. i dont mean to slag the top time off but breitling didnt get its international precision instruments status on the back of that model.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I ma not saying they are the best of watches mate but they do command a high price rubbish or not,I can honnestly say I hav enever owned one so dont know what they are like but I have looked at many of them,I agree with the navitimer choice but they are a lot more cash


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

sonyman said:


> I ma not saying they are the best of watches mate but they do command a high price rubbish or not,I can honnestly say I hav enever owned one so dont know what they are like but I have looked at many of them,I agree with the navitimer choice but they are a lot more cash


 ive had about 10 thrown in with watch deals over the years and there just a stocking filler, they serve no purpose, if your used to wearing a good watch then youll look at the top time from time to time then put it back in the box, its a watch youd never wear. making Â£300 expensive.

if your plan is to buy it and make profit , great but watch you dont get your fingers burnt.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

potz said:


> hlovett said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am thinking of purchasing a Breitling Top Time from the 70's I think..It has a silver face and is SS.
> ...


http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/oll...=Picture010.jpg

i just bought this last week for Â£600 but its desirable


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Ollyhock that was cheap !!! now i collect breitlings and a top time is cheap at 300 if you could give some more details like dial coulour aand so on ? i was going to bid on a round case top time at auction until i was told it had bids of 500 and 2 telephone bids if it is the right kind its very cheap but like others have said you do get what you pay for unlike ollyhock who stole that watch for that money


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

if you just want a good chrono from that period thenthis is a good alternative, please exuse the poor pic

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/oll...pg?t=1234381173

it may give you the gist

it has a 6138 movement which is highly reliable

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/oll...=Picture136.jpg

this maybe a better pic

i picked this up last year for 75 and it was mint, unfortunatly no bracelet and its a specialone that goes with it, mind any leather watch band will fit but you have to buy a 22 and a 24 as lug spacing is two different sizes


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > ollyhock said:
> ...


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

I think someone is missing the point if i had Â£750 quid to spend on 1 watch then maybe i would buy a navitimer...Like I said all I was asking for was a point of view was Â£300 a fair price?

Didnt wanna start a rumble and everyone has their own opinion , everyone i have seen has gone for at least Â£600.

Anyway I am noy buying to make a profit I am buying for my own joy and collection, but on the other hand i do not want to get ripped off!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

hlovett said:


> I think someone is missing the point if i had Â£750 quid to spend on 1 watch then maybe i would buy a navitimer...Like I said all I was asking for was a point of view was Â£300 a fair price?
> 
> Didnt wanna start a rumble and everyone has their own opinion , everyone i have seen has gone for at least Â£600.
> 
> Anyway I am noy buying to make a profit I am buying for my own joy and collection, but on the other hand i do not want to get ripped off!


have you a pic of this watch?

if your keeping it then for peace of mind youll probably end up throwing more at it to get it serviced, but other members have stated they reach over Â£500 so theres plenty of scope.

i hope you enjoy it if you get it


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

If its the same as the ones you have seen for Â£600 then its a good price. Any idea how much tlc it needs and who can do it?

The only one I can find in the forum sold for Â£400 and that was a few years ago.


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> if you just want a good chrono from that period thenthis is a good alternative, please exuse the poor pic
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/oll...pg?t=1234381173
> 
> ...


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

hlovett said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > if you just want a good chrono from that period thenthis is a good alternative, please exuse the poor pic
> ...


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

can I just appolgise If my post came across as aggresive it wasnt meant in that way I was just a bit surprised Hey I bought a Breitling Aerospace on the bay for Â£275 and it worked perfect and I also sold a Aerospace on the bay for Â£500 and Omega Seamaster Americas Cup auto for Â£500 as well the same as I paid for it 2 months earlier now I look and cant get one for anything near that,Sometimes you get a bargin and sometimes things are really expensive but I enjoy a good bit of banter I am not here to fall out with anyone I am here to talk about watches and make like minded friends and maybe buy a few watches thats it.

At the end of the day it comes down to one thing if you are happy with what you paid thats all that matters and if someone else can get it cheaper so be it thats always going to happen,just buy it and enjoy it mate and it really dosent matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey don't diss the Top Time, i enjoy wearing mine it makes a nice alterantive to my Speedmaster, they have a quility movement and i think a nice plain and simple design. i paid somewhere around Â£350 a few years ago plus a service. good value for the money me thinks.

http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp272/j...01/DSC_0200.jpg


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

sompting jon said:


> Hey don't diss the Top Time, i enjoy wearing mine it makes a nice alterantive to my Speedmaster, they have a quility movement and i think a nice plain and simple design. i paid somewhere around Â£350 a few years ago plus a service. good value for the money me thinks.
> 
> http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp272/j...01/DSC_0200.jpg


now that is realy nice mate you were very lucky to get that for that price if ever you want to sell it please let me know


----------

